# Experimental but free:Map your PC's Numerical Pad to tools and Presets



## dorfl68 (Jun 11, 2010)

[PC only folks, sorry]
Based on an idea and initial program by Gordon McKinney (www.right-ray.com), I spend some time to develop a poor-mans keyboard mapping tool. It's somewhere between beta and V1.' at the moment, so I called it V'.9.3.

With Paddy (no reason for the name, I just liked it), you can assign a core set of adjustments (like "increase blacks", "decrease exposure") to 24 keys (numerical keypad, Arrows, home, etc). Plus, you can map CRTL-[24 keys] and ALT-[24 keys], for a total of 72 pre-assigned keys. It's fully customizable and works it LR 3.'. 

You can also assign presets to the keys. The implementation of that one is a bit slow, so don't expect wonders, but it works well for my needs (amateur). Call it a poor man's RPG key. Probably not for extremely high throughput but it sped up my basic adjustments already.

At this point, it would be great if I found some folks to try it out. It's more or less pre-beta but it seems stable on my two machines (Windows XP, one screen). If your are a programmer (which I am not) and know AHK, please contribute - I am sure this can be improved upon, and the source code is available.

You can find the download (.exe for most of us, source code for the interested) and a forum for feedback at http://sites.google.com/site/dorfl68/

Dorfl


----------



## dorfl68 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just posted V'.9.4 with support for more than 2'' functions and external keyboards, including the XKey professional 58 key keyboard that RPG uses. 

Still experimental, of course, but seems to work well within the limitations. I now do my initial edits in full screen in dev module, all sliders on buttons from my Xkeys, no panels...

Also, new link: www.paddy-for-lightroom.com


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 28, 2010)

[quote author=dorfl68 link=topic=1''51.msg68'68#msg68'68 date=1276294871]
[PC only folks, sorry]
[/quote]


don't feel bad, most of the new Macs have done away with the number pad now anyway


----------



## dorfl68 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, with the new version, it's much more about external keypad..shame.

OT: Love the quote in the .sic. See my user name for why


----------



## JChinPhotography (Sep 22, 2011)

Can someone post the settings files?  I am particularly interested in how you mapped the numeric keypad and the mouse buttons.  Thanks.

I am looking at the settings files because I want to copy the settings from one computer to another without having to reprogram them all manually.  Thanks.


----------

